# Mina girl



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Aw, she is really pretty. I especially love those spots on her tail, very cool
I saw a few of your videos though, and I have to say that the one called "Parker is found guilty" is hilarious! :laughing: What a face! Is he your only dog?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mina is such a cutie! Peachy is still smitten with her. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

What a sweetheart your Mina is, you can really tell how much she loves you!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Ow she is a cutie, that is a great play gym too:budgie:


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone. She is really coming into her own now and wanting to be with me more.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *Aw, she is really pretty. I especially love those spots on her tail, very cool
> I saw a few of your videos though, and I have to say that the one called "Parker is found guilty" is hilarious! :laughing: What a face! Is he your only dog?*


Thank you, lol. Yeah he is a funny guy. No I also have another chihuahua named Brodie.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Mina is such a cutie! Peachy is still smitten with her. *


Mina is totally smitten with Peachy too, he is adorable!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Mina is quite charming indeed and a real Youtube celebrity.


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Great video! Mina is really cute and I love the play gym...I will have to go and look at Parker since I am already in love with Brodie,lol.


----------

